# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] Can't edit macro, VBA project is unviewable

## Julie Williams

Running Excel 2010
I only edit this macro once a year so this is the first time I noticed that I can't edit it.  When I click the project in VBA I get: Project locked/project is unviewable.  
It's not a shared workbook.  
I create a new file every month and looking back I see it stopped working in the April 2013 file. (don't know if that is relevant, just throwing it out there!)
I can't copy it in here of course because I can't view it.  I can copy in the one from the March file, but I don't know if there are rules about that... I am a first time poster so if you want to help and need to see the code please let me know how to paste it in. 
Any ideas???
Thanks in advance,
Julie

----------


## Norie

Julie

It sounds like someone might have password protected the file.

Could that be possible?

----------


## Julie Williams

Anything is possible!
I checked permissions and "Anyone can open, copy, and change any part of this workbook"
Anyplace else I should check for password protection?
if not, any other ideas?

----------


## Norie

Julie

Oops, I meant password protected the VBA project rather than the file.

Any chance you could 'rollback' to an earlier version?

----------


## ImStevenB

Have you tried Sharing then un-Sharing the workbook? I know you said it was not shared, but the code area locks and an unlocks with the share.

May just be hung up.

----------


## Julie Williams

Nobody knows anything about macros around here except for me.  Of course it could happen by accident, how is that done?
Rolling back would be a huge headache as there are 16 tabs all linked up to each other.  Last resort.

----------


## Julie Williams

STEVE YOU ARE A GENIUS!!!
Sharing and then unsharing worked.  You have outsmarted MS - you should go work for them!
(wait, maybe you do... )
Thank you!
 :Smilie:

----------


## ImStevenB

Hahaha .. nooooooooo .. I do not work for them.

Glad I could help.  :Smilie: 

Don't forget to mark the thread as Solved  :Smilie:

----------

